# Error 1610 Configuration data for this product is corrupt (Age Of Empires 3)



## Nuut (Jan 6, 2010)

When i try to install age of empires 3. 
I get this error
"the configuration data for this product is corrupt, contact support personnel"
Can anybody help me?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. :wave:


Your problem seems to be related to a damaged version of InstallShield. This is reported to fix it, though I can't confirm it myself: http://discussions.virtualdr.com/showpost.php?p=999243&postcount=4
Except that if you are using Vista, rather than 2000 or XP, then I would suggest CCleaner as a registry cleaner rather than Tune-Up.


----------

